# Amazing help...seriously.



## melmelstar (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyoneMy mom got diagnosed with Ibs one year ago,and soon after her symptoms got worse and worse. It started affecting her life in all forms, marriage, work and her happiness. She tried everything she could think of, but my poor mom was miserable. I was chatting with a coworker about this and she recommended a product she said helped her with her arthitis. She explained that this product works with your immune system to restore its health. So I told my mom "you have nothing to loose, just try it". And so she did and after a month and a 1/2 of taking it daily she started feeling considerably better, I mean it really really helped her. It helped her so much that she sugested I reach out to the Ibs community, and if it helpes just one person than it was worth it.product info line: 618-355-1501It is just a recording you can call anytime.My number is :415-902-8763


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

here we go again







i'm going to be the nice one - this forum is not for posting sales pitches. this sales pitch will be regarded with much skeptism and scorn partly due to that but mostly due to the fact that we get these pitches all the time and many are scams. if you're on the up and up, at least find the right forum on the board to post.


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Would be alot better to actually name the product. Also there is a sales site (products,services and websites) here and that is actually where this post should be. You will find that alot of us are very sceptical when someone registers new and then goes on to say they have found the product, (they are selling) that will help IBS. Dont be surprised if you get a negative response, if you get any response.


----------



## mxz583 (Mar 19, 2000)

Yeah I bet he never had a Mom. (Ha Ha) Sounds like a Juice Salesman.Tim


----------



## administrator (Aug 20, 2004)

As per your registration agreement all sales pitch posts need to be placed in the Products section of the website.You post was moved there to conform to the board's rules.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can't get a hit from doing a reverse phone directory on the recording to find out what the company is


> quote:The phone number "(618) 355-1501" is a Belleville, IL based phone number and the registered carrier is Ameritech Illinois. However, due to number portability, some numbers have been transferred to a new service provider other than the registered carrier.


is all I get I think both numbers are cell phones.Whether you intend it to or not this reads JUST LIKE virtually every other MLM sales person's standard sales script to post on BB's on the web.Just so you know pretty much ALL health issue boards ban these sorts of posts, so I don't know why everyone does them. We allow them here, but only on the products section.I think you will find we are for the most part tired of being sold these miracle cures to. If you want any credibility tell us what company it is, what product, we'd like to know about "Mom" what IBS symptoms she had the most problem with, etc.That sort of thing may get someone interested. Standard boiler plate MLM sales pitch type posts pretty much are only going to irritate people.K.


----------



## melmelstar (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry I am new to this my name is melanie I am 27 and in good health. I discovered a product that totally helped my mother with her Ibs. (and yes....I do have a mom) She tried this and it really helped her. I am putting it out there for anyone to see. I am not forcing anyone to try it and honestly do not care if someone is not interested. But if someone has faith that there might be something out there that can help them I am glad to help them, because I saw how misserable my mom was and how much better she is.The product is immune 26www.mylegacyforlife.net/melanie


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What are the ingredients? I would be interested to try it but i think there is more chance to fall in love with Melanie that to be cured.


----------



## melmelstar (Jan 8, 2005)

Spasman, you are too cute!this is not a cure, but it Really helped.To see the ingredientscheck out www.hyperimmuneegg.org


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm curious about your name.Are you french?We talk french here and the name Melanie is french.Is it common in USA?


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

From http://www.ncahf.org/digest04/04-09.html


> quote: Court upholds conviction of "hyperimmune" egg marketers. A United States District Judge has denied the post-trial motions for acquittal and new trial filed by Marilyn A. Coleman, Ph.D., Mitchell V. Kaminski, Jr., M.D., and OvImmune, Inc. In 2003, each was convicted of violating the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act 15 times in the manufacture and sale of "hyperimmune" egg products to treat various human diseases. The violations included introducing unapproved new and misbranded drugs into interstate commerce, misbranding and adulterating drugs while they were held for sale after shipment in interstate commerce, and failing to register a drug manufacturing facility. The products were made from eggs and egg powders that OvImmune claimed contained antibodies to various human diseases. In their marketing materials, Coleman and OvImmune described their egg powder as "magic bullets" that could cure, mitigate, treat or prevent various diseases including AIDS, Alzheimer's disease, attention deficit disorder, autism, cancer, candidiasis, Chlamydia, chronic fatigue syndrome, fibromyalgia, and rheumatoid arthritis. Evidence presented during the trial showed that the company had bought approximately 10,000 chickens to inject with the vaccines. They then powdered or freeze-dried some of the eggs, packaged the powder, and promoted the products through news releases, television and newspaper interviews, and over the Internet. [Two convicted for making, selling "magic bullet" egg powder: Richwood woman, Illinois man committed food and drug violations. USDOJ news release, July 23, 2003] Although the defendants contended that the products were "dietary supplements," the associated health claims made them subject to federal regulation as drugs.


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks roger. That ought to shut her/him/it up.


----------



## melmelstar (Jan 8, 2005)

First of all roger, That is an entirely different company.We have 136 pattens in the U.S.AWe are also listed in the Physicians Desk Reference under Diatery supplements.Also the former person in charge of the fradulent health division within the FDA (Peter Barton Hutt)is now our company's Legal Advisor"How you like them apples"...and....the person whom owns the website you directed us to; got his medical practice licence removed.I saw how much this product helped my motherSo I am putting the information out thereand if it helps make life easier for someone then it was all worth it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

That's ok Star,i also know someone who has been helpe by Herbalife.Everything is possible.I'm confuse that the website didn't mention the eggimmune as an ingredient.People does what they can to deal with that,the doctors don't.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Starmeblu, I know your frustrations. This is the wrong board to promote anything that may possibly help you financially, even if it is the panacea for all ills. I did the same thing when i joined just over one year ago with mangosteen juice, & even now I am still regarded by many in I.B.Sers as a "snake oil salesman preying on the sick & vunerable" yet I have to date 146 very happy customers & distributors in Australia. It seems that Americans have an avertion to anything natural that may help them have a better quality of life, & that only prescriptions from a doctor can offer a remedy. Note Mxz800 reply above,he follows me round the boardsstill spouting off about my juice. He drinks Coke by the gallon & eats fatty grain fed beef yet says he has heart problems so who knows how long he`ll be around.Anyway dont let him get to you, O.K?


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Melanie, just in case you are interested, check out the top of all lists in either google or Yahoo, under 'mangosteen Australia' or you can find us in www.usenature.com (click on Xango)


----------



## melmelstar (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks gonowoftenSad but true wordsthanks for the encouragement.I'll check out your website.


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

Yup...we all understand that this is allll about sharing a product that has virtually cured your mother (although the MLM company you work for won't allow you to use the word "cure") and has nothing to do with making as many sales as you can, while getting as many people "on board" to sell for you as possible, right?!?







Do you tell this same story on all the other sites you solicite from? I'd think you guys would become a bit more original...the stories are always the same. This has NOTHING to do with an aversion to natural supplimentation....it has to do with an aversion to scammers who only care about their pocketbooks.







Perhaps if you mix your eggs with Gonow's juice you will get double the effect!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

_Pleeaase don't Gonow!!!_


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Sorry I have to Spas!!!Starmebu, I might have known she would zoom in like a blowfly onto your favorite cookie! You have just met the most negative of all in Maxx who , because she was once sucked in by some crooked Pyramid scheme, & did all her dough she thinks all M.L.M are the same so she now stalks me around the boards, making comments like the above. You can imagine how bitter & twisted she has become, specially when I once happened to mention my beemer!.Guess what, I always like to put money where my mouth is so on numerous occasions have offered to send my product free to those who I believed really needed a lift. Not once on American soil has my offer been taken. Doesnt that tell you something? It has to be I.B.S that dulls the brain, dims the heart, & kills lateral thinking.







If things dont change round here,they will just have to stay the same!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I dunno gonow...some of the stuff on the web leads me to believe Legacy for Life is not all that great an MLM to be one of the downline people.Actually none of them are great to be one of the latecomers. Almost all of them only the people that get in on the begining make the big bucks. Almost all MLM's are set up to find suckers who end up on too far downline to make any money. That you are making money from yours means you were either lucky enough to be early, or you've been doing network marketing for long enough that you get the invite to be early. I know people that do a lot of network marketing and they are always switching from one to the other to get further upline and as they know more people in MLM's they get better and better at not being one of the "suckers" any company that depends on "suckers" to make some people rich just bugs me for some reason.www.wahpnetwork.com/legacyforlife.html is from a disgruntled former employee about how the promises did not pan out. http://www.fda.gov/cder/warn/cyber/2002/CFSANbiochoice.htm is a warning letter from the FDA to Legacy for Life.K.


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

Ummm, successful people don't have to discuss their success. They just are.







Stalking you??







Only in your dreams!







Kath..."sucker" is a very accurate description of anyone who gets involved with an MLM.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There is something absolutely illogical that happens to quite intelligent people when confronted with direct marketed products. Call it the Brother-in-law effect. ("If he calls one more time with another money-making scheme, I am going to kill him!") It really does confuse the message with the messenger to the benefit of no one.Let us, for just one moment, suppose that glucosamine and infected chickens can successfully treat our syndrome--after all, botulism toxin has even found a place in modern medicine! Is there the even the slightest interest expressed here in what Melanie's mother experienced? Does this suggest a relationship between arthritus and IBS? How about inflamation? (Gee...I use a heart supplement to treat my IBS. Since inflammation plays a great part in heart disease, could there be a relationship there?) These questions will never be asked; instead there will be cries of Scam!, knowledgable discussions of uplines and downlines and how my friend's mother has an entire study filled with Mary Kay products for sale. (This is true, in my friend's case.)Science, research, and product development goes on in any number of companies, apart from their marketing arm. Because I think that a certain Pepto-Bismo commercial and the awful Immodium/Hot Tub commercial were in bad taste, and personally humiliating for one who has gone through IBS, doesn't mean that I would scream about not using those products because I DON'T LIKE THEIR MARKETING! Personally, I think we should be glad that novel research is being done, even though I may have some reservations about the infected chickens.I took my two caps of flavonoids again, this morning. I am now celebrating over 1800 days of no diarrhea. I have no downline to speak of but that hardly matters against not having c**p in my underwear all the time, not having my life revolve around washrooms, not being able to eat and drink what I like, when I like. God help me if I were to use the "c" word. Health Canada would, no doubt, be pounding down my door. In a perfect world, this would be of interest to Ms Mottus and others in the IBS world. But we all know that this is not a perfect world and heaven help the health care professional who goes down those paths. We may not know what causes this, but we sure know what won't treat it, even without trying it.Drink your Maalox, have your Immodium, put on your diapers and go out to face the day. You may not feel very well; but at least you weren't scammed. Mark


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

QUOTE"Drink your Maalox, have your Immodium, put on your diapers and go out to face the day. You may not feel very well; but at least you weren't scammed. " Mark, those are words from the mouth of a person of rare intelligence & common sense, (rare combination) Kath. What you say is perfectly true. There are those who get in early & make a good living from distributing the product, & there are those who`s quality of life is improving by using the product. So who are the losers?Whats the difference between M.L.M & a conventional factory starting up say in a small town? People will get jobs until they are all taken. Some will stay on the factory floor while others will progress to higher positions. Those who didnt get jobs or even apply will go about their daily lives complaining like they always did & so get nowhere in life. Anyway, what I am saying is, opportunities were taken & some were lost, but if the factory hadnt opened its doors in the first place nobody in that small town would have had life improvement.SO if the M.L.M company has an excellent product & a good business compensation plan then the opportunities are there. Its up to the individual to prosper. Unlike conventional companies M.L.M distributors cannot blame employers or staff for their failings, They simply dont have any! Just for the record, we have the top non-invasive skin specialist ( BOTOX ) in Australia as a downline. A new informative website for you to look at. www.researchmangosteen.com


----------



## melmelstar (Jan 8, 2005)

Al right, al rightlet's stop putting each other downbecause we are all different and most of us will never agree on the same thing.The main reason I posted this is because I sawhow much it really helped my mom.From the cramping and bloated feelingto the diarreha, but worse to her than the running to the bathroom was the awful noises her insides made. Every 2 minutes it sounded like there was a gremlin devouring her insides.I've never heard anything like it.After a month of taking this daily slowly her symptoms got easier and easier to handle.The only reason I am succesful in what I do (even though I did not start early in the company) is because of REPEAT CUSTOMERS!If we were a scam we would not have people constantly returning to buy our product and for sure we would not have an unconditional money back guarantee.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Star ,you still wont convince`em. we have the same system.Its not the product they dont like , its because its M.L.M, & nothing else matters.Maybe if I tell them it is now taught at Harvard University they will be impressed.? Then again I dont think so. Did you get my P.M?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> quote:Network Marketing Sales is not taught at Harvard and Stanford business schools -- or in "numerous other leading colleges and universities throughout the country". Truth is, most of them detest us. They don't understand us and do not care to. As Harvard 'B' School professor Thomas Bonora recently said in an article in Marketing News:We do not teach such methods [MLM] at the Harvard Business School; they are not part of the curriculum; to my knowledge, they are not taught at this or any other reputable business school in the country . . . Multi-Level Marketing schemes, like chain letters and other devices, sometimes are at the borderline of what is legal -- and over the borderline of what is ethical . . .He concluded by saying that examples of legit MLMs are few and far between. Not a glowing endorsement for such a valuable curriculum.Harvard has reviewed a case study of Mary Kay Cosmetics. Also, there are courses in "Networking" as it pertains to management resources. That's it. Stanford refuses to discuss the subject.


 http://www.mlmwatch.org/01General/mlmlies.html and http://www.greatestnetworker.com/library/coaches/?host_is=8 which looks like it is a pro-MLM site really seems to make hay of the fact that MLM is NOT taught at places like Harvard and Yale and that this is something y'all should be proud of







Hard to figure out the truth of the Harvard teaches it story.K.


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Just to add my three cents in on this - it seems to me that, right now, this product could be absolutely wonderful for IBS or it could be water with food coloring added - I have no way of knowing. And that's the trouble with this kind of pitch - it may very well be legit, but what distinguishes it from the next pitch which is actually a scam? How am I supposed to tell the difference? And there ARE IBS scammers out there, that's for sure.To be honest, if I am going to use a new IBS treatment I look for either double-blind, placebo controlled scientific studies, or a long-established company that makes no claims about curing IBS but says it might help certain IBS symptoms, or someone like Heather Van Vorous who clearly knows more about IBS than almost anyone on the planet and has detailed explanations for why her products might help us.And now I'll shut up.


----------



## 18553 (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh pleeeeeeeeease!!!! Heather Van Vorous is a scam artist! She only is in it to scam people and take thier money! What makes you think she knows more than anyone on the planet? because she has a website and makes a ton of money off of people?


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

I assure you Heather Van Vorous is not a scam artist. She is a person who suffered with I.B.S much of her life, but unlike most whingers who just sit around & complain she did her own research, experimenting on her own constitution( which is very brave)until she found a number of products that finally helped her & consequently may help others. I find her ORGANIC ACACIA (probiotic effects) particularly good used alongside my MANGOSTEEN JUICE, possibly because the juice kills off the over abundance of anaroebic bacteria in my system while the Acacia promotes the growth of the "good Guys" HEATHER runs a damn good business helping others who have suffered like she has in the past, & my intentions are to emulate her success in my own way.I suggest to everyone . you have the Net at your fingertips so do your own research,& do try products. Not everybody is out to fleece you.


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

_Guess what, I always like to put money where my mouth is so on numerous occasions have offered to send my product free to those who I believed really needed a lift. Not once on American soil has my offer been taken. _ I have never seen you offer this, in fact I have seen many people suggest you send free samples and you said you couldn't do it. I'd would love to try your fruit juice and I would be very honest about the outcome. So if you want to "put your money where your mouth is" let me know.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Cathy , you may be the lucky one as I cannot do it for everyone.! If you visit http://www.usenature.com/mangosteen.htm you will see an International Distributors Directory right at the end. Contact the health ministers Jerry & Carol Brace of Michigan , & I will reimburse them for 2 bottles. Please refer yourself to them as Cathy even if it is a psuedonym. O.K.?


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

hmmm look at that username...snakeoil...says it all


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Labelled as SNAKEOIL by other members ages ago I thought I would use reverse psychology & see what happens. It is harder but more rewarding to gain trust using a seemingly untrustworthy name isnt it? By the way if suddenly there are half a dozen "Cathys" plying for free juice in Michigan we will know something about some other members too!


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

This is the kind of product that some university should study with a blind test to see if it truly has any effects on people with IBS, since I am really tired of website claims of all these marvelous products that have to be sold by local distributers rather than being part of a mainstream drug store chain. Viagra doesn't have to be sold out of the trunk of a car somewhere because it has been proven to be very effective in many studies. I just expect as much from a product claiming so much. I'd like a free bottle to apply to the lines on my forehead. Maybe it will wipe them and I won't need to have botox injections? Also, will it restore hair and extend my car mileage?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As I understand it, most universities depend upon the manufacturer to sponsor the studies, rather than to have them done out of scientific interest, alone. It might be more useful to see if you can determine some common denominators in the conditions that it will address. That may better explain the range of conditions improved. (I trust you believe in the efficacy of aspirin over a wide variety of different conditions, so that kind of multiple application is not without precedent.)I use flavonoids to treat myself. I dare say my results match up as well or better than any others on the Board. The thing is they accomplish a number of things within the body, from circulation to anti-oxidation to platelette control, and these have been studied. I suffered from male smoker's impotence. That was reversed. (Circulation.) Another from the Board, Plexx, sent some to his MIL who has had one foot amputated and the second turning black from diabetes 2. Within a short period of time the foot became pink, again. (Circulation.) I have seen my brain fog disappear as well as my d. (Probably both brain circulation; but impossible for me to tell.) I personally know others who have successfully treated fibro (probably circulation in the brain stem), ADD & MS (unknown reasons, but all in the brain). Point being that a mixture of fruit extracts designed to treat oxidation of cholesterol and platelette motion also helps circulation which may treat a number of dissimilar conditions. It also works on my GERD, my wife's GERD, and the reflux of a man I work with. I fully expect it to help with dementia, as well.Sarcasm is not a useful response to this. Curiosity might be. Since we are all in a similar condition, if anyone finds a way out, it seems to me it ought to be applauded. Studies ought to be applied to find out what these products are doing. Once you know that, you may have a much better treatment available for some percentage of us. In the meantime, if it clears your problem, why wouldn't you use it?Mark


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Tom and his Scientology thing...I have been there to an auditorium with these people ONE time.I still ask me what they want excatly.Maybe they crave to get friends very much.


----------

